# Barcelona



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I'm off to Barcelona tomorrow for four days.....this is supposedly for work; it's an IT conference...










But my love of architecture means I could well miss many of the sessions...

Gaudi









Look out for some of my own photos at the weekend


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Lucky bugger, 78-80f all week there, enjoy yourself


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

A place I'd like to visit. Have a good time Paul and take some nice pics







.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Will look forward to seeing these mate.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Have a good trip Paul


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Keep a tight grip on your wallet. Lots of street crime(pickpockets).


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Is TechEd back in Barcelona? cool.

I did 5 days in Barcelona on the TechEd conference in 03 with 'the lads from work'... i dont remember much of it but we took a day sightseeing and got to the sights and found our way around well enough that we all managed to convince our other halves on later trips that it was a serious week... not.

Beware of wearing a conference issued bag round town - theives seem to think its obvious you will have a laptop in the bag... When Microsoft hits town its conference bags everywhere and we all know geeks cant fight....







One of our lot spent 2 hours being handshaken by cops after sorting out some scumbag whod robbed a bag from a guy and then ran right towards us. 

Also beware the stupid 'Manuel' bloke on Las Ramblas when drinking those huge beers... he's funny but very annoying....


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

You'll have a fine time Paul

watch out for the bird poo scam (number 27) as well, I was there for a conference and one of our fellas got done. Saying that personally I've never had a problem, but I am always a scruffy bugger.

If you've time get up to the Gaudi park (bit out of town), the modern and contemporary art galleries are good as well.

Its only 3 hours drive from my place but unfortunately I am 'Muling'  in Australia otherwise I'd have nipped down to say hello.

cheers

Andy


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Alas said:


> Keep a tight grip on your wallet. Lots of street crime(pickpockets).





JonW said:


> Is TechEd back in Barcelona? cool.
> 
> I did 5 days in Barcelona on the TechEd conference in 03 with 'the lads from work'... i dont remember much of it but we took a day sightseeing and got to the sights and found our way around well enough that we all managed to convince our other halves on later trips that it was a serious week... not.





foztex said:


> You'll have a fine time Paul
> 
> watch out for the bird poo scam (number 27) as well, I was there for a conference and one of our fellas got done. Saying that personally I've never had a problem, but I am always a scruffy bugger.
> 
> ...


Blimey







Thanks for the heads-up guys, didn't realize it was as bad as that...that link makes depressing reading...but I'm a scruffy bugger as well, so might be OK.









TechEd is a Micro$oft thing isnt' it







... I'm an open source kinda guy







; its the Java community ServerSide European Conference http://javasymposium-europe.techtarget.com/

Cheers

Paul


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Lol Im a MS kinda guy I guess then... spooky.









youll have a great time there mate - its got a bad rep and yet I spent ages there with way too many drinks in me and had no issues at all. Just be careful and you will be fine.


----------

